# [Wet Thumb Forum]-water hardness



## nitro_rc2 (Jan 23, 2006)

I was wonding if it is ok that my water hardness is very hard. I dont know if this will harm my fish or stress them. I am just tring to make my fish as happy as i can. 

thanks


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

So what kind of fish do you have?


----------



## nitro_rc2 (Jan 23, 2006)

well betty for starters i have 55 gal tank. In the that 55 is

1 bala shark
1 red tail black shark
1 chocolate albino plecored 
1 red tail rainbow shark
1 angel
2 pink kissing gourami
3 tiger barbs
3 alino tiger barbs
thanks you


----------

